# radial saw bench



## davekennedy (Jan 15, 2012)

*work in progress*














































Radial Saw bench build


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

davekennedy said:


> *work in progress*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That will be a sweet setup.
Below is how I have my dust collection set up for my RAS. I found the idea here on LJs and it works great.


----------



## davekennedy (Jan 15, 2012)

davekennedy said:


> *work in progress*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will invetigate that. I still have the cpsms to do and drawers doors etc.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

davekennedy said:


> *work in progress*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is the blog with discussion on RAS dust collection.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

davekennedy said:


> *work in progress*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful job !


----------



## davekennedy (Jan 15, 2012)

davekennedy said:


> *work in progress*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks very much


----------



## beginner1 (May 25, 2011)

davekennedy said:


> *work in progress*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same saw. You have inspired me. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

davekennedy said:


> *work in progress*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great work david

here is my (almost identical set-up)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/21465

and the adaptations i made for it

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/21465

and here

http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/11071


----------



## davekennedy (Jan 15, 2012)

davekennedy said:


> *work in progress*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gerald hope this helps you out. i can email sizes if you need. [email protected]


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

davekennedy said:


> *work in progress*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job!


----------



## JLango (Sep 21, 2008)

davekennedy said:


> *work in progress*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very sweet! wish i seen this before i started mine last week. Looks like you have some good ideas. I like it bro. Nice job


----------



## davekennedy (Jan 15, 2012)

davekennedy said:


> *work in progress*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks James. I still have drawers and doors to do. Also

```
the left end is going to be compound slide miter saw. I also purchased kregs fence system for all sides of the blades. I will post more as I get more time to work on it, just so busy with 10hrs
```
 work and home improvement work after work for 3 customers right now. Need more hrs in a day.


----------



## davekennedy (Jan 15, 2012)

*radial saw bench #2*























































Top is done and the fence system is great. The Kreg system is very easy to install, once the fence is made and installed. Next is drawers and doors. Then at least some grey paint.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

davekennedy said:


> *radial saw bench #2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. I like that you incorporated 2 saws with 1 fence system.


----------



## davekennedy (Jan 15, 2012)

davekennedy said:


> *radial saw bench #2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Just need time to finish.


----------



## davekennedy (Jan 15, 2012)

*Still @ it*





































Drawers and painting. slowy but surely this thing will be completed.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

davekennedy said:


> *Still @ it*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, Dave. That's a very nice set-up, well planned. I'll take one in green, pls!


----------



## davekennedy (Jan 15, 2012)

davekennedy said:


> *Still @ it*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smitty I would be more than happy to build another set.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

davekennedy said:


> *Still @ it*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good.


----------



## davekennedy (Jan 15, 2012)

*Finished for now.*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

davekennedy said:


> *Finished for now.*


That is really super David. Looks too nice to get dirty. 

Wonderful design and execution.


----------



## davekennedy (Jan 15, 2012)

davekennedy said:


> *Finished for now.*


Thanks Roger. Allready got it dirty and cleaned it up!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

davekennedy said:


> *Finished for now.*


Cleaned it! What are the Dust Trolls going to do now?

Looks great, nice job.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

davekennedy said:


> *Finished for now.*


sweet !

bet the wife 
will let you eat your dinner 
on it now
(better make something nice 
for her quick)


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

davekennedy said:


> *Finished for now.*


Man is this a nice setup - good work!

Jeff


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

davekennedy said:


> *Finished for now.*


nice setup. lotsa storage. I like the drawer pulls.


----------



## davekennedy (Jan 15, 2012)

davekennedy said:


> *Finished for now.*


Thanks everyone. Roger the drawer pulls are a 5/4 stick of basswood that I milled on the router and primed and painted flat white for easy grip.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

davekennedy said:


> *Finished for now.*


That is a sweet setup.


----------

